# Handmade deoderant



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Looking for a tried and true handmade recipe. Anyone have/use one?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Peroxide and baking soda worked well for me. Don't have exact recipe. Experiment.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

3 Tbspn Coconut Oil
1 Â½ Tbspn Cornstarch
1 Â½ Tbspn Baking Soda

You can add a few drops of essential oil if you want it scented. I've been using it (unscented) for years and it works better than any commercial stuff I ever used before.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Moboiku said:


> 3 Tbspn Coconut Oil
> 1 Â½ Tbspn Cornstarch
> 1 Â½ Tbspn Baking Soda
> 
> You can add a few drops of essential oil if you want it scented. I've been using it (unscented) for years and it works better than any commercial stuff I ever used before.


Thank you. I think I'll just dig the deodorant container I just emptied out of the trash, so I can use it with the homemade kind


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Will it work all day long on a big ole stinky beast of a man? Lol


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Ellendra said:


> Thank you. I think I'll just dig the deodorant container I just emptied out of the trash, so I can use it with the homemade kind


That's a great idea. Coconut oil is solid at temps below 75 so I am able to rub it on just like a solid deodorant stick.



MOSTBCWT said:


> Will it work all day long on a big ole stinky beast of a man? Lol


It should. I was introduced to this by a neighbor whose adult son has an odor "issue". He had tried every commercial product out there but no matter what, after a few hours working, he stank so bad that no one wanted to be around him. She made this for him and said he noticed an immediate improvement. She said she even stuck her nose in his pit at the end of the day (ewwww) but couldn't detect any unpleasant odor.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Moboiku said:


> That's a great idea. Coconut oil is solid at temps below 75 so I am able to rub it on just like a solid deodorant stick.
> 
> 
> It should. I was introduced to this by a neighbor whose adult son has an odor "issue". He had tried every commercial product out there but no matter what, after a few hours working, he stank so bad that no one wanted to be around him. She made this for him and said he noticed an immediate improvement. She said she even stuck her nose in his pit at the end of the day (ewwww) but couldn't detect any unpleasant odor.


Sounds like the one I need to try! I realize that "deodorant" is not an antiperspirant. So reading this gives me hope.

Some recipes I've seen have arrow root powder or bentonite clay. Anyone try these additives? I just wonder if they are just added "extras" that don't do much.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Moboiku said:


> 3 Tbspn Coconut Oil
> 1 Â½ Tbspn Cornstarch
> 1 Â½ Tbspn Baking Soda
> 
> You can add a few drops of essential oil if you want it scented. I've been using it (unscented) for years and it works better than any commercial stuff I ever used before.



Ok, tried this. Works great BUT it liquefies. Put it into a screw up deodorant tube and leaks after I add the formulation. I then have to refrigerate, then wait a few minutes, then screw it up.

Any suggestions? Maybe more CS or BS?


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

As the formulation of 'pit stuff' has radically changed, and no longer works to my satisfaction I'm gonna try this.

Results to follow!


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

New Mexican said:


> Ok, tried this. Works great BUT it liquefies. Put it into a screw up deodorant tube and leaks after I add the formulation. I then have to refrigerate, then wait a few minutes, then screw it up.
> 
> Any suggestions? Maybe more CS or BS?


The problem is that coconut oil has a melting point of about 75 degrees. So - if kept somewhere above that temp, yep, it melts. I keep mine in my basement bathroom which must stay just under 75 as it stays solid even in summer. However it gets much softer in summer than it is the rest of the year.

My only suggestion if you don't have somewhere in the house that stays below 75, is to keep it refrigerated for the hot months of the year. The rest of the year you should be able to leave it at room temperature - unless you keep your house much warmer in winter than we do


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm gonna try this. I itch from so many of the commercial deodorants and the health food stores ones are not adequate from May to Sept. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## TeamTNA (Jun 26, 2016)

If you find that the deodorant is liquefying try adding some beeswax to the recipe. Not too much, just a tablespoon or so. I like to gently melt the beeswax and coconut oil then mix in the dry, allow to cool to the consistency of frosting then dump into deodorant stick containers I got from amazon. Works great for me.


----------



## esreid1 (Jul 14, 2016)

I added some bentonite clay to mine but same general recipe as yours. I just keep in a canning jar and apply to pits once a day. Stays liquidy in summer but still works.


----------



## silvernomad (Feb 21, 2013)

I have used this type of concoction for years now and it's great- I tweak it to my taste- the baking soda gives some people a burning feeling or a rash- too much soda, decrease it. 
I use bentonite and arrowroot when i have it- arrowroot is like the cornstarch, a natural absorbent powder, you can use either one. It discolors it and so does the bentonite, to a brownish tone. I don't care. It works. The bentonite is a clay that absorbs moisture and odor- I like to add it to the recipe and I feel like it works a bit better, but hard to tell. 

My stuff melts on and off, I just get used to it. I keep it in a lidded opaque jar, and if it's hot, I know it will be liquid, if it's cold, it will be hard. The beeswax I add does help but it won't stop any extremes. It's still effective whatever condition it's in. 

the baking soda makes the pit area more alkaline and stops bacteria from forming and stinking- the cornstarch is soft and absorbent. The coconut is a dry oil- I've never had my deodorant stain my clothes. Play with the amounts to get what you want, and just keep the baking soda level to where you are not feeling any burn from it, and no stink. happy balance. 
Ps - my pits have never not had razor bumps- til I started using this - I'll never go back to commercial products again.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

I have been using magnesium oil and it works great.Spray it on and rub it in.You have to keep it out of cuts or raw areas though because it stings pretty good.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm excited to try a recipe and make some. I'm so tired for trying to find one that doesn't have much chemicals. I like the idea of adding some beeswax to keep it solid. I already have the wax!

I just read recently that bentonite clay aids in lymph detox, so putting it on your pit helps your body to detox.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

A tip learned the hard way: If you're adding beeswax, melt the wax and oils together and let cool BEFORE adding the cornstarch. I cooked the ingredients together all at once, and it created a plastic-like layer that bonded to my skin and took forever to wash off.


----------

